# Prendere per la gola



## Angelatv

Ciao a tutti! 
 
Qualcuno sa come si può dire in spagnolo "prendere per la gola"? 
Mi sto scervellando da stamattina ma non mi viene mica in mente eh!
 
Qui il contesto 
"Pare che l'amor di Romea, Mario l'abbia conquistato *prendendo la bella per la gola *e per il fegato a suon di succhiotti e grappa fatta in casa"
 
"Parece/Dicen que Mario haya conquistado el amor de Romea ...."


----------



## chlapec

"...la haya conquistado por el estómago"?


----------



## gatogab

Parece que la emborrachó con aguardiente casera.
succhiotto =*chupete*


----------



## honeyheart

Para empezar, un par de definiciones esclarecedoras del De Mauro:

*gola* la parte anteriore del collo
*succhiotto* colloq., segno livido provocato succhiando a lungo la pelle del partner durante un rapporto amoroso eek

Así que, por como yo la interpreto, la frase significa que Mario conquistó el amor de Romea prodigándole chupones para su cuello y grapa casera para su hígado .


----------



## dirk_mdn

honeyheart said:


> Para empezar, un par de definiciones esclarecedoras del De Mauro:
> 
> *gola* la parte anteriore del collo
> *succhiotto* colloq., segno livido provocato succhiando a lungo la pelle del partner durante un rapporto amoroso eek
> 
> Así que, por como yo la interpreto, la frase significa que Mario conquistó el amor de Romea prodigándole chupones para su cuello y grapa casera para su hígado .



Concordo e credo che ci sia un doppio senso voluto, dato che prendere per la gola si può intendere sia in modo figurato sia letterale. Uno all'inizio si aspetterebbe che la donna fosse stata presa per la gola in senso metaforico, invece viene fuori che l'ha conquistata con un succhiotto!


----------



## gatogab

Me pareció que el _doble sentido_ se encontraba en la palabra _succhiotto._
Por eso envié la foto.
En cambio, ¿era el contrario?
Buona domenica a tutte due.


----------



## dirk_mdn

gatogab said:


> Me pareció que el _doble sentido_ se encontraba en la palabra _succhiotto._
> Por eso envié la foto.
> En cambio, ¿era el contrario?
> Buona domenica a tutti e  due.



Io in realtà non utilizzo mai la parola succhiotto per indicare quell'oggetto nella foto e infatti non avevo pensato al significato di 'chupete', ma solo a 'chupon'. 
Mi sembra difficile comunque che ci possa essere un riferimento a un 'succhiotto' vero e proprio.

Buona domenica a te!


----------



## Angelatv

Dunque: conoscendo l'autore concordo posso dirvi che il riferimento a prendere per la gola è sicuramente sia figurato che letterale (non a caso poi parla del succhiotto, che è qui da intendersi con il significato riportato anche dal De Mauro). 
Se però in spagnolo prendere per la gola ha il suo equivalente in "conquistar por el estómago" come ha detto chlapec, perderei il gioco di parole, ma poco importa a questo punto, perchè in questo libro ci sono tanti di quei doppi sensi che tradurli tutti è davvero impossibile! A meno che qualcuno non conosca qualche altra modo per dire "prendere per la gola"...


----------



## gatogab

dirk_mdn said:


> Io in realtà non utilizzo mai la parola succhiotto per indicare quell'oggetto nella foto e infatti non avevo pensato al significato di 'chupete', ma solo a 'chupón'.
> Mi sembra difficile comunque che ci possa essere un riferimento a un 'succhiotto' vero e proprio.
> Buona domenica a te!


 
Gracias por las correcciones.(Dovute alla fretta)

En fin de cuentas, esto quise decir:







honeyheart said:


> Para empezar, un par de definiciones esclarecedoras del De Mauro:
> *succhiotto* colloq., segno livido provocato succhiando a lungo la pelle del partner durante un rapporto amoroso eek


 
*ma anche...*



Angelatv said:


> Dunque: conoscendo l'autore concordo posso dirvi che il riferimento a prendere per la gola è sicuramente sia figurato che letterale (non a caso poi parla del succhiotto, che è qui da intendersi con il significato riportato anche dal De Mauro).
> Se però in spagnolo prendere per la gola ha il suo equivalente in "conquistar por el estómago" come ha detto chlapec, perderei il gioco di parole, ma poco importa a questo punto, perchè in questo libro ci sono tanti di quei doppi sensi che tradurli tutti è davvero impossibile! A meno che qualcuno non conosca qualche altra modo per dire "prendere per la gola"...


Se l'avesse fatto innamorare _prendendola per la gola_ l'avrebbe preparato pietanze squisite oppure l'avvrebbe invitata a cena sovente e nei migliori ristoranti.
Cosa c'entra il fegato, i succhiotti e la grappa fatta in casa?


----------



## dirk_mdn

Cioè tu pensi che l'abbia conquistata mettendole la grappa in un biberon e facendola bere?


----------



## Ambrosio

gatogab said:


> Parece que la emborrachó con aguardiente caser*o*.
> succhiotto =*chupete*


Amb.


----------



## gatogab

dirk_mdn said:


> Cioè tu pensi che l'abbia conquistata mettendole la grappa in un biberon e facendola bere?


Di preciso non ho molto chiara la situazione, ma penso che si sia ubriacata e in seguito innamorata


----------



## dirk_mdn

gatogab said:


> Di preciso non ho molto chiara la situazione, ma penso che si sia ubriacata e in seguito innamorata



Questo spiega il prendere per il fegato e la grappa, ma la parte sulla gola e i succhiotti?


----------



## gatogab

dirk_mdn said:


> Questo spiega il prendere per il fegato e la grappa, ma la parte sulla gola e i succhiotti?


La mamadera.
Recuerda que vinimos a saber que el autor usa mucho el "doble sentido".
Pero puede ser que  yo esté completamente equivocado y que la razón se encuentre en los posts de Uds.

Sicuramente mi beccheró un cazziatone da parte della Moderazione per mancata fusione posts mios.


----------



## Angelatv

Provo a spiegare meglio: l'ha fatta innamorare prendendola per la gola, e per la gola l'ha presa in due modi, uno fisico (i succhiotti sul collo) e uno che invece rispetta il modo di dire italiano, conquistandola non con manicaretti ma con la grappa per cui lei, a quanto si evince dal libro, va matta...
Il fegato qui ce lo mette perchè a forza di bere grappa si sarà rovinata il fegato...
Ora, ho guardato anche sul María Moliner se "conquistar por el estómago" esiste, ma mi ma dato solo "tener alguien cogida por el estómago a otra persona" Poder obligarla o tenerla sometida a su voluntad porque puede darle o quitarle los recursos con que vive. 
Nè il MM nè la RAE mi danno con estómago qualcosa di simile all'italiano "prendere per la gola"...idee??


----------



## gatogab

Angelatv said:


> Nè il MM nè la RAE mi danno con estómago qualcosa di simile all'italiano "prendere per la gola"...idee??


Esaurite.
Neanche fondi di magazzino.
Mi dispiace.
Buona settimana.



> l'ha fatta innamorare prendendola per la gola, e per la gola l'ha presa in due modi, uno fisico (i succhiotti sul collo*) e uno che invece rispetta il modo di dire italiano, conquistandola non con manicaretti ma con la grappa per cui lei, a quanto si evince dal libro, va matta...*


Lo sospeché desde el inicio.


----------



## chlapec

Angelatv said:


> ...
> Ora, ho guardato anche sul María Moliner se "conquistar por el estómago" esiste, ma mi ma dato solo "tener alguien cogida por el estómago a otra persona" Poder obligarla o tenerla sometida a su voluntad porque puede darle o quitarle los recursos con que vive.
> Nè il MM nè la RAE mi danno con estómago qualcosa di simile all'italiano "prendere per la gola"...idee??


 
Per una volta puoi dimenticare MM e RAE. Conquistar por el estómago si dice e si dice spesso.
http://www.google.es/search?hl=es&rlz=1T4SUNA_esES222ES222&q=%22conquistar+por+el+est%C3%B3mago&meta=


----------



## Angelatv

Allora *Conquistar por el estómago* sia...Grazie infinite Chlapec! 
E grazie a tutti, siete sempre di grandissimo aiuto!


----------



## gatogab

Ha sido una de las hebras más divertidas.
Gracias.

(((((((la emborrachó de aguardiente y amor)))))


----------

